What's the best email client for linux? - xstartup
======
joefarish
I use Thunderbird but I'm not super happy with it. I feel like searching could
be a lot faster for a start. You might find this Slant.co article useful

[https://www.slant.co/topics/7960/~linux-email-
clients](https://www.slant.co/topics/7960/~linux-email-clients)

------
Mister_X
Feel free to define "the best" for us.

------
tiggilyboo
Postfix

